# cyclogest - what are the side affects



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi There

I would like to know  what are the common side effects of cyclogest.

I am on day 4 of it and am suffering with severe tiredness, slight nausea, loss of appetite and wind.  

Debs


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

You described it perfectly yourself there!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

.....and sore boobs to add to an already very chaotic body !!!

good luck, 
xx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks girls

This 2ww is killing me.

Debs


----------

